# Angelmesser - Klingenlänge



## Silberkiesel (10. Januar 2010)

In Deutschland sind ja mittlerweile Klingenlängen über 8,5 cm verboten.

Wie sieht es mit Anglermessern aus? 
Gibt es da sowas wie ein Recht sowas zu führen, wegen Angelschein?
Viele sind doch bestimmt mit längeren Messern unterwegs...wie sieht es dann bei einer Kontrolle aus?

Gibt mir doch zu denken....

LG
Silberkiesel


----------



## Petterson (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

Hab kürzlich gelesen, dass die Durchführungsbestimmungen von den Ländern ausgestaltet werden. Somit muss eine Antwort aus Hessen im Nachbarland Bayern keineswegs stimmen (und umgekehrt). Ich habe mich daher diesbezüglich an die örtliche Polizeidienststelle gewandt, dort sollte ich ja eine an meinem Wohn- und Angelort gültige Aussage erwarten dürfen.


----------



## Silberkiesel (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

Also sagt mir die Polizei ob ich als Angler sowas führen darf?


----------



## Petterson (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

Die müssen die Waffengesetzte ja kontrollieren und durchsetzten; und dazu müssen sie diese mitsamt etwaiger Ausführungsbestimmungen kennen. Außerdem sind -zumindest bei uns- viele Polizisten selbst Angler und haben sich deswegen schon aus Eigeninteresse damit auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## Ein_Angler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

Ich meine das gilt doch für Angler nicht weil es ein Werkzeug zur Ausübung des Hobbys ist. Schließlich geht man mit dem Messer nicht durch die Stadt und führt es nur mit der Angelausrüstung mit. Außerdem dürfte man ja kein großes Küchenmesser mehr kaufen. Also Messer und Menschenmengen das passt nicht zusammen, aber zum Angeln notwendig.


----------



## Silberkiesel (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ich meine das gilt doch für Angler nicht weil es ein Werkzeug zur Ausübung des Hobbys ist. Schließlich geht man mit dem Messer nicht durch die Stadt und führt es nur mit der Angelausrüstung mit. Außerdem dürfte man ja kein großes Küchenmesser mehr kaufen. Also Messer und Menschenmengen das passt nicht zusammen, aber zum Angeln notwendig.



@ein Angler: So hab ich das auch in Vermutung....ist das wie bei Jägern?

Man rennt ja nicht damit rum, sondern hat es bei dem heiligen Klimmbimm dabei (Kescher, Fischtöter, Messen..blabla...)


----------



## Ein_Angler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*



Silberkiesel schrieb:


> @ein Angler: So hab ich das auch in Vermutung....ist das wie bei Jägern?
> 
> Man rennt ja nicht damit rum, sondern hat es bei dem heiligen Klimmbimm dabei (Kescher, Fischtöter, Messen..blabla...)




Das habe ich auf die schnelle im Inet gefunden.

"Doch nicht alle Messer müssen künftig zu Hause bleiben. Für das Messerverbot sind in dem Gesetz etliche Ausnahmeregelungen vorgesehen. So können beispielsweise zu beruflichen oder sportlichen Zwecken die langen Messer weiter verwendet werden. So wird einem Angler sein 14 Zentimeter langes Fischmesser oder einem Jäger sein 30 Zentimeter langer Hirschfänger auch künftig nicht abgenommen werden. Auch zur Brauchtumspflege dürfen Messer weiter getragen werden – etwa zur Tracht der Schuhplattler in Bayern."

Quelle: WeltOnline


----------



## Silberkiesel (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

DAS ist ja mal ne tolle Nachricht! Hurra #6

Dann kann ich ja beruhigt meine 10 cm Klinge weiter benutzen...super Beitrag..kann man dafür Punkte vergeben? Nö? Dann mach ich mal so: #6#6#6


----------



## pfuitoifel (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

Hier könnt ihr lesen:

http://lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bestimmungen/waffg--fuehren-von-messern/


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

Aber dran denken, das Führen, also zugriffsbereit dabei haben, gilt nur im unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln, Jagen ...

Wenn ich mir das Teil morgens umschnalle, weil ich nachmittags ans Wasser will, so ist das nicht zulässig.


----------



## magic feeder (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

aber immerhin werden wir nicht benachteiligt, was ich für überaus korrekt halte.und ansonsten braucht man ja eh kein messer.....da tut es auch ein kleines taschenmesser zum brotzeit machen oder wofür auch immer


----------



## Bassey (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

Um jemanden abzumurksen brauch ich kein Messer ^^


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*



Bassey schrieb:


> Um jemanden abzumurksen brauch ich kein Messer ^^




#6 Du bist mein Held!!! #6


----------



## Bassey (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #6 Du bist mein Held!!! #6



EIn bißchen Spaß muss sein :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

Wahrscheinlich hat doch jeder irgendwo ein Küchenmesser mit `ner langen Klinge zu liegen.|kopfkrat

Wenn also jemand damit tatsächlich einem anderen Schaden zufügen will kann ebensogut dieses nehmen.:m

Wieder mal ein Gesetz welches die Freiheit der Bürger beschneidet und das Ziel verfehlt.|uhoh:#d

Respekt.:v



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

Es halten sich doch eh nur die "braven" Bürger an solche Gesetze und Verordnungen. Leute von der Sorte, die nix verkehrt machen wollen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

Wahrscheinlich ja.

Aber dann hat er das nächste Mal ein Schlagring, Küchenmesser, Knarre oder sonstwas dabei.

Auch ein langer Schraubenzieher erfüllt den Zweck.


Wie will man solche Sachen verbieten?



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Freelander (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

Ich könnte mir denken das das Gesetz dafür gedacht ist,das  wenn der Fall der Fälle bereits eingetreten ist,daran das Strafmaß festgemacht wird.Also wie hoch die zu erwartende Strafe dann für den Täter, vorrausgesetzt man hat ihn dingfest machen können,eigentlich wird.Wahrscheinlich war das Strafmaß bisher dafür zu gering und man will damit den Tätern härter beikommen.Ich stelle mir mal einen normalen Diebstahl vor und der Dieb führt ein Messer mit sich das unter das Waffengesetz fällt.Ich könnte mir vorstellen das der Richter dann vlt. die nötigen Argumente findet härter durchzugreifen.Ich denke das Gesetz passt schon.Nur leider wird das auch nicht vorbeugend schützen können,aber man kann dann eben härter bestrafen.


----------



## aalbeschwörer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*



Silberkiesel schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind ja mittlerweile Klingenlängen über 8,5 cm verboten.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Anglermessern aus?
> Gibt es da sowas wie ein Recht sowas zu führen, wegen Angelschein?
> ...




Hm habe ich dich richtig verstanden, dass du der Ansicht bist in Deutschland dürfe man kein Messer mit einer Klingenlänge über 8,5 cm mit sich führen? Da kann ich dich beruhigen, das stimmt nicht. Feststehende Messer mit einer KL, die 12cm nicht überschreiten, darf Jedermann ohne Grund mit sich herum tragen. Bei Klappmessern wird in Messer unterteilt die mit Einhandbedienung funktionieren, und den gewöhnlichen Taschenmessern die 2 händig geöffnet werden. Die, die man 2 händig öffnet sind unabhängig ihrer Größe und KL auch legal zu führen, man brauch kein Bedürfnis/berechtigtes Interesse vorzuweisen. Bei Einhandmessern und feststehenden Messern mit KL über 12cm ist das führen erlaub wenn man einen triftigen Grund hat, also z.B. beim angeln ein langes Feliermesser, oder für den Vereinssee eine Machete um das Ufer von Gestrüpp zu befreien. Bei legal führbaren Messern muss man noch darauf achten, dass sie einseitig geschliffen sind (also nicht wie ein Dolch aussehen), aber das dürfte ja auf die meisten Angelmesser zutreffen. 

mfg Tobias


----------



## Lorenz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*



Silberkiesel schrieb:


> *In Deutschland sind ja mittlerweile Klingenlängen über 8,5 cm verboten.*




*Bitte sofort editieren!

Macht doch nicht alle verrückt!*
*Besonders wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seid...*




http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/waffg_2002/gesamt.pdf


> § 42a Verbot des Führens von Anscheinswaffen und bestimmten tragbaren
> Gegenständen
> *(1) Es ist verboten*
> ...
> ...


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

Das Gesetz hat seine Berechtigung.Klar kannst du durch Gesetze niemanden davon abhalten eine Straftat zu begehen,wer einen Menschen verletzen oder gar töten will,dem ist doch das Waffengesetz völlig schnuppe.Und wer eine lebenslange Freiheitsstrafe wegen Mordes riskiert,der macht sich auch nix draus,wenn er noch 9 Monata wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Waffengesetz bekommt.
Aber,und genau darin sehe ich einen echten Nutzen dieses Gesetzes,sollte jemand in einen Konflikt geraten und hat legal ein Messer (oder sonst eine Waffe) dabei,dann kann es passieren,daß diese Waffe spontan zum Einsatz kommt.Durch ein Verbot aber wird erreicht,daß viel weniger Leute mit einer Waffe durch die Gegend ziehen.Und was man nicht hat,das kann man nicht benutzen.Insoweit ist das doch ne sinnvolle Angelegenheit.
Und zum Angeln darf ich ja mein Messer mitnehmen,darf es auch am Gürtel tragen,so daß es immer griffbereit ist.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelmesser - Klingenlänge*

@Lorenz: #6|good:#6


----------

